# Chinese wines... coming to the LCBO (Ontario) on January 25, 2020



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

LCBO | Store Information
and
LCBO | Store Information
and
LCBO | Store Information
and
LCBO | Store Information


About Chinese wine
A Primer to Chinese Wine (Regional Guide with Maps) | Wine Folly

Should be interesting.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I can't help think of all the Chinese drywall the US imported after hurricane Katrina. It was so full of "impurities" that it was actually corroding copper pipes and exposed wiring in close proximity to it. B#(*


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Do you think this wine might corrode my internal "pipes" ?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I'd be worried about the external pipe when the wine comes out if the story above is 100% true.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Chinese Drywall: Health Problems and Property Damage

Chinese drywall - Wikipedia


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

There are a couple Chinese-owned wineries in BC, for what it's worth. The one in West Kelowna (Grizzli -- geddit?) focuses on ice wine, which is big in China. They get Chinese tour buses stopping at the winery, but my in-laws, who live on the West side and have been wine tasting there, say it's over priced. Kinda like the links in the original post.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Lincoln said:


> Chinese Drywall: Health Problems and Property Damage
> 
> Chinese drywall - Wikipedia


We need a “that’s crazy” option beside the “like” thread.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Zzzzzz Zzzzz Zzzzz...


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Chinese gut rot. Only slightly poisonous.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Verne said:


> We need a “that’s crazy” option beside the “like” thread.


That's cwazy!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

JazzyT said:


> There are a couple Chinese-owned wineries in BC, for what it's worth. The one in West Kelowna (Grizzli -- geddit?) focuses on ice wine, which is big in China. They get Chinese tour buses stopping at the winery, but my in-laws, who live on the West side and have been wine tasting there, say it's over priced. Kinda like the links in the original post.


Cap Capozzi and WAC were friends of my parents.....they had a business on Richter St. Everyone drank their product.....it was cheap. The last wine I drank was Calona Royal Red......I was about 17. Wine tastings were big in the Okanagan.....there was a train for a while and trips from the border to Salmon Arm. 


greco said:


> Do you think this wine might corrode my internal "pipes" ?


Any wine will do that.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

greco said:


> Do you think this wine might corrode my internal "pipes" ?


Yes and you might find yourself in front of the liquor store playing your guitar like a cello.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> I can't help think of all the Chinese drywall the US imported after hurricane Katrina. It was so full of "impurities" that it was actually corroding copper pipes and exposed wiring in close proximity to it. B#(*


Yeah, I'm not going to be a consumer of this product.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Over the years I've considered switching from drinking beer to wine as it make one look more refined and less of a beer drinking *******. Now I'm glad I failed in my attempt. Chinese wine . . . . What's next? Cannabis from an Indian reservation?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> Over the years I've considered switching from drinking beer to wine as it make one look more refined and less of a beer drinking *******. Now I'm glad I failed in my attempt. Chinese wine . . . . What's next? Cannabis from an Indian reservation?


Sloshing down a bottle of Honky Red makes you look more refined than chugging this?








As far as Indian pot goes, it's there.
*Oneida Nation*
Further information: Cannabis in Ontario § Oneida Nation
In December 2016, the chief of the Oneida Nation of the Thames in Ontario stated that his community was applying for a cannabis cultivation licence. The nation already has a cannabis dispensary, for which they believe they should not need a licence.[2]

*Manitoba First Nations*
Three nations in Manitoba, Opaskwayak Cree Nation, Long Plain First Nation, and Peguis First Nation, formed an alliance with National Access Cannabis in 2016, seeking to gain profit for their communities from legalization, and lobby for their interests on issues such as tax rebates for cannabis sold on reserves.[3]

*Tobique First Nation*
In October 2016, the medical cannabis dispensary on the Tobique First Nation reserve in New Brunswick was raided by the Royal Canadian Mounted Police. The dispensary was illegal under national law, but was approved by the band council, causing a disjunct and raising issues of tribal sovereignty. The community reacted with anger to the raid, with 50 members forming a blockade to prevent RCMP officers from leaving. The manager of the dispensary stated to news media: "Our laws, our laws... Your laws, your laws."[4]

*Mohawk*
Further information: Cannabis in Ontario § Mohawk Nation
The Mohawk Nation have a cannabis cultivation permit as of 2018. 

So put another couple of beers in the holder, roll up another one and chomp down on some Chiken Chow Meow.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

An expandable ******* Beer holder.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> Chinese wine . . . .


Who would have ever thought that the Japanese are now distilling the world's best Scotches. Or that you could buy it from India or New Zealand.



> Over the years I've considered switching from drinking beer to wine as it makes one look more refined and less of a beer drinking *******.


I have never looked refined and doubt that I ever will.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I get my wine at Vintners Express. I will be making sure that none of the juice they use does not come from China. After the milk fiasco they had a few years back, I don't trues their food industry. I don't trust the food industry as a whole but they seem to be one of the worst for regulations.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

greco said:


> Who would have ever thought that the Japanese are now distilling the world's best Scotches. Or that you could buy it from India or New Zealand.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never looked refined and doubt that I ever will.


Scotch is the only liquor I drink. A bottle lasts me at least 6 months but I always buy the better stuff. I wll have to look into this Japanese scotch. They likely can't call it scotch. just as Ireland has to call it Irish Whiskey. Do you know what it is called?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't see a connection between scotch and Irish whisky. One tastes like slightly sweeter Canadian Rye, the other tastes like stale gasoline.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Scotch is the only liquor I drink. A bottle lasts me at least 6 months but I always buy the better stuff. I wll have to look into this Japanese scotch. They likely can't call it scotch. just as Ireland has to call it Irish Whiskey. Do you know what it is called?


Yes.. re: "Scotch" I should have used the term "Single Malt"
The Rise of Japanese Whisky


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

greco said:


> Who would have ever thought that the Japanese are now distilling the world's best Scotches. Or that you could buy it from India or New Zealand.


The bottles I have aren't called 'Scotch' but rather pure malt. They are OK but I still prefer the stuff from Scotland.

I heard once that the reason for this is that imports in Japan are so expensive these home industries get started to provide a cheaper alternative. Then, the best of the product probably finds a small export market.

I've bought a few bottles out of curiosity but haven't re-purchased any of the ones I've bought so far. Meanwhile, I can barely keep Lagavulin 'in stock'.


That said, I'm never gonna be in the market for Chinese wine. I don't trust anything from them that is to be consumed internally. Anything.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

greco said:


> Yes.. re: "Scotch" I should have used the term "Single Malt"
> The Rise of Japanese Whisky


We have a restaurant about 30 miles away in Fredericton with over 600 different varieties of Scotch. They actually have a "Scotch Bible" they give you so you can pick scotches from $7.00-$279.00 per ounce from various regions in Scotland. Just to look at all the bottles lined up in the restaurant is impressive.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lincoln said:


> I don't see a connection between scotch and Irish whisky. One tastes like slightly sweeter Canadian Rye, the other tastes like stale gasoline.


It sounds like you may be drinking some of the cheaper stuff. They are both scotch whiskies. Some of the Irish whiskies are very highly touted by scotch enthusiasts.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Cap Capozzi and WAC were friends of my parents.....they had a business on Richter St. Everyone drank their product.....it was cheap. The last wine I drank was Calona Royal Red......I was about 17. Wine tastings were big in the Okanagan.....there was a train for a while and trips from the border to Salmon Arm.
> 
> Any wine will do that.


Pretty sure Calona is still there on Richter, along with therir high end brand, Sandhill Wines. I think they are owned by Peller now, but their master winemaker for many years was Howard Soon, a Chinese Canadian. Last time I was in their shop, sure enough a bus load of Chinese tourists pulled up out front.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> It sounds like you me drinking some of the cheaper stuff. They are both scotch whiskies. Some of the Irish whiskies are very highly touted by scotch enthusiasts.


Distillation process and type of barley are different. They are not the same thing.

On the Japanese Scotch, I've been eyeing one at the local Superstore lately but haven't made the leap. I think it's Suntory if any one has tried it...lemme know.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

NO way in hell are we buying that crap when we have some really good wines here in Canada. Boycott for sure.They will flood the market with cheap wine. LCBO needs to get their act together. Hopefully others will not follow suit.


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

Electraglide said:


> Cap Capozzi and WAC were friends of my parents.....they had a business on Richter St. Everyone drank their product.....it was cheap. The last wine I drank was Calona Royal Red......I was about 17. Wine tastings were big in the Okanagan.....there was a train for a while and trips from the border to Salmon Arm.


I'll just note Okanagan wines have come a long way. I buy local, but because most wineries are small, they aren't cheap.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WOW! This thread developed much more traction that I anticipated.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

As someone else has pointed out, Chinese integrity and quality control and Food Inspection Canada's limited ability to screen imports = no thanks to Chinese wine.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> That said, I'm never gonna be in the market for Chinese wine. I don't trust anything from them that is to be consumed internally. Anything.


No Chinese food for you!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> No Chinese food for you!


Thankfully, the Chinese food I order comes from 20 blocks away, not across the Pacific. Maybe, like Japanese 'scotch', it shouldn't be allowed to be called Chinese food?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

marcos said:


> NO way in hell are we buying that crap when we have some really good wines here in Canada. Boycott for sure.They will flood the market with cheap wine. LCBO needs to get their act together. Hopefully others will not follow suit.


Did you know that Canadian wines only need 20% Canadian wine to be called Canadian? Only VQA wines have more Canadian content. I believe it is 80%. The rest of the wine is a blend from different countries where the Canadian wineries can buy cheaper (in cost) and add it to their "Canadian" wine. We have some wine stores we do work for and I found this out one day when I was speaking to the owner about wines. It was an eye opener for me. However, it is the only way Canadian wineries can compete. Even ten Canadian wines cost more than many competitors. I also have found some decent Canadian wines but nothing earth shattering. The best wines I have found come from other countries.

Ha, from my posts you would think I am a big drinker. I am not but what I drink I prefer to be of the best quality I can afford at the time.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> Did you know that Canadian wines only need 20% Canadian wine to be called Canadian? Only VQA wines have more Canadian content. I believe it is 80%. The rest of the wine is a blend from different countries where the Canadian wineries can buy cheaper (in cost) and add it to their "Canadian" wine. We have some wine stores we do work for and I found this out one day when I was speaking to the owner about wines. It was an eye opener for me. However, it is the only way Canadian wineries can compete. Even ten Canadian wines cost more than many competitors. I also have found some decent Canadian wines but nothing earth shattering. The best wines I have found come from other countries.
> 
> Ha, from my posts you would think I am a big drinker. I am not but what I drink I prefer to be of the best quality I can afford at the time.


Betcha they'd be competitive if they didn't have to pay LCBO a share and taxes on wines were lower.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

JazzyT said:


> I'll just note Okanagan wines can come a long way. I buy local, but because most wineries are small, they aren't cheap.


I know they can come a long way....some do and some don't. I grew up there and tho I don't drink wine....can't stand the stuff.....I have bought my fair share. 
If I still drank I'd look upon Chinese wine and beer and other products the same as products from Mexico and Japan and other places in the world. They're safe and they can get you drunk. Aside from their wines I had no problem drinking their products.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> Maybe, like Japanese 'scotch', it shouldn't be allowed to be called Chinese food?


I don't believe they can be called "Scotch", rather they are all whiskys, and there is also some nonsense that I don't have time at the moment to lookup about "whisky" vs "whiskey" as well. They're are like wines and cheeses now that have rights to their region of origin like champagne vs sparkling wine etc


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Anything that gets imported by the LCBO has to be tested. They can't just willy nilly say "hey lets start importing Chinese wine". I tried to get the LCBO to import a case of wine from Hawaii for me years ago. They wanted something like 2k for testing the wine. I ended up ordering it from a store in Alberta. They shipped me a case by greyhound bus.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Did you know that Canadian wines only need 20% Canadian wine to be called Canadian? Only VQA wines have more Canadian content. I believe it is 80%. The rest of the wine is a blend from different countries where the Canadian wineries can buy cheaper (in cost) and add it to their "Canadian" wine. We have some wine stores we do work for and I found this out one day when I was speaking to the owner about wines. It was an eye opener for me. However, it is the only way Canadian wineries can compete. Even ten Canadian wines cost more than many competitors. I also have found some decent Canadian wines but nothing earth shattering.


That’s a pretty broad generalization. There are many small producers in the Okanagan who make single vineyard or limited production local varietals who do not carry the VQA label. Many make very good wine and sell out within weeks of release, so they don’t feel the need to pay VQA just so they can put a label on their bottles. 

Wines using imported grapes or pre fermented must used to be designated, “cellared in Canada”, but that changed in 2018. Now they will say “an international blend of imported and domestic wine”. Reading the labels is important. Good Canadian wine is indeed expensive, but when you working your ass off all year and only producing a few hundred cases it is understandable. The capital required to start up a winery is crazy too. 

Q: do you know how to make a small fortune in the wine business?
A: start with a large fortune.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> That’s a pretty broad generalization. There are many small producers in the Okanagan who make single vineyard or limited production local varietals who do not carry the VQA label. Many make very good wine and sell out within weeks of release, so they don’t feel the need to pay VQA just so they can put a label on their bottles.
> 
> Wines using imported grapes or pre fermented must used to be designated, “cellared in Canada”, but that changed in 2018. Now they will say “an international blend of imported and domestic wine”. Reading the labels is important. Good Canadian wine is indeed expensive, but when you working your ass off all year and only producing a few hundred cases it is understandable. The capital required to start up a winery is crazy too.
> 
> ...


I am always amazed when I buy a really good wine for under $10.00 a bottle. (always from outside Canada) I wonder how they grow the grapes, pick them, crush them, ferment them and then ship it overseas and be able to sell it for as little as they do, especially when you consider that the LCBO makes 30-40 margin (not markup) on the wine. That means if a bottle of wine costs you $10.00, LCBO paid $6.00 for it.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Wine is expensive in Canada because of the taxes. Ever go to the Liquor Supermarket just on the other side of the border? You can get Canadian wine for the same price as american wine. No LCBO taxes. I once bought a bottle of Iced apple Cider from the LCBO. IIRC it was 49 dollars. There was a premium apple cider for 69. Tasted amazing so I went to buy more. They were out of stock. So I called the company which happened to be in Quebec. The person I spoke to was a really nice guy and told me he was coming to my home town in a week, how about if he brought me a case? A week later I was given 24 bottles of iced apple cider with 15 dollar price tags on them..... 30% markup? More like 300% Of the 12 bottles 4 were the "premium" which sold for 69 at the LCBO. They had 20 dollar tags on them.....


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> That’s a pretty broad generalization. There are many small producers in the Okanagan who make single vineyard or limited production local varietals who do not carry the VQA label. Many make very good wine and sell out within weeks of release, so they don’t feel the need to pay VQA just so they can put a label on their bottles.
> 
> Wines using imported grapes or pre fermented must used to be designated, “cellared in Canada”, but that changed in 2018. Now they will say “an international blend of imported and domestic wine”. Reading the labels is important. Good Canadian wine is indeed expensive, but when you working your ass off all year and only producing a few hundred cases it is understandable. The capital required to start up a winery is crazy too.
> 
> ...


A lot of the wines in the Okanagan don't even get to the LCB. They're sold right at the Winery. Most of the wine produced there comes from the grapes grown there.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

A lot of Ontario wines are in the same boat. The Niagara wine industry has tons of wineries that only sell to the public.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

knight_yyz said:


> A lot of Ontario wines are in the same boat. The Niagara wine industry has tons of wineries that only sell to the public.


I used to live in St. Catharines and visited a number of wineries while I was there. I think some of this was due to taking a lot of time to get their product into the LCBO. If you count the number of wineries in the Niagara Peninsula area the total is almost staggering and it's growing. There is only so much room in an LCBO store so they have to be selective in which wines they carry as they can't carry them all. Selling only to the public is what keeps them afloat. Some also sell kits to the Make Your Own Wine stores. 



knight_yyz said:


> Wine is expensive in Canada because of the taxes. *Ever go to the Liquor Supermarket just on the other side of the border? * You can get Canadian wine for the same price as american wine. No LCBO taxes. I once bought a bottle of Iced apple Cider from the LCBO. IIRC it was 49 dollars. There was a premium apple cider for 69. Tasted amazing so I went to buy more. They were out of stock. So I called the company which happened to be in Quebec. The person I spoke to was a really nice guy and told me he was coming to my home town in a week, how about if he brought me a case? A week later I was given 24 bottles of iced apple cider with 15 dollar price tags on them..... 30% markup? More like 300% Of the 12 bottles 4 were the "premium" which sold for 69 at the LCBO. They had 20 dollar tags on them.....


Yes, you have to have that experience to know how much of a difference there is. I would often buy a nice Australian Merlot in Canada at $23.00 for a 1.5 litre bottle. That same bottle of wine in N. Falls, NY cost me $11.00 and in December they would sell it for $7.00. I knew the owner well and asked if he still made money at $7.00 and he said a little. If you are ever in N. Falls, NY, the Supermarket Liquor and Wines you mention is at Military Rd and Niagara Falls Blvd. It's an amazing store just to go into. The selection is amazing.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> A lot of Ontario wines are in the same boat. The Niagara wine industry has tons of wineries that only sell to the public.


Going by people I know in BC who have wineries it's because when they sell in their own store they get the money right away....don't have to wait for a gov't cheque to be issued. And they get more of the money. Also they can charge a bit more.
When I was in Sacramento we used to shop at one of those Alcohol Supermarkets. The place was huge and the prices were cheap, plus it was part of a chain. How did they keep the prices cheap? By buying in bulk. But they wouldn't sell Canadian beer or wine. If I wanted some Molson's I had to go to an import store. Same with Export smokes.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> I am always amazed when I buy a really good wine for under $10.00 a bottle. (always from outside Canada) I wonder how they grow the grapes, pick them, crush them, ferment them and then ship it overseas and be able to sell it for as little as they do, especially when you consider that the LCBO makes 30-40 margin (not markup) on the wine. That means if a bottle of wine costs you $10.00, LCBO paid $6.00 for it.


Maybe they crush the grapes the old fashioned way to save money?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guitar101 said:


> Maybe they crush the grapes the old fashioned way to save money?


Unfortunately, Lucy has died. 

Your post reminded me of something one of the experts at one of the wineries told me a few years back. He said the best wine was produced by natural crushing of the graped by the weight of the grapes on top of each other. We are talking tons of weight here in huge hoppers so the weight is considerable on the grapes on the bottom. I asked him why and they did not know the reason. The wine made from that juice just turned out better. I thought it was interesting.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Sneaky said:


> Pretty sure Calona is still there on Richter, along with therir high end brand, Sandhill Wines. I think they are owned by Peller now, but their master winemaker for many years was Howard Soon, a Chinese Canadian. Last time I was in their shop, sure enough a bus load of Chinese tourists pulled up out front.


Calona is still on Richter, Sandhill on Ellis, a few blocks over, all owned by Peller. Our neighbour works for Peller and is hospitality manager for several of their wineries, including several of their recent acquisitions, Black Hills and Tinhorn Creek among them. Howard Soon is head winemaker at Vanessa in the Similkameen Valley. Vanessa is one of my favourites, very, very big, not for everyone. 
Since I've moved here I've sampled a lot (!) of wines. The whites are overall very good, Blue Mountain I find outstanding. The reds are a very mixed bag, the majority not to my taste as I prefer old world style vintages but there are some gems to be found, including La Frenz. Lariana, which is within spitting distance of the 49th parallel also has some decent bottles.
No Sino wino for me, thank-you. Phantom Creek Winery, a mega winery just opened recently near Osoyoos, is Chinese-owned and produce a sweeter product for export to China. I won't be breaking the door down to try their product.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

WCGill said:


> Calona is still on Richter, Sandhill on Ellis, a few blocks over, all owned by Peller. Our neighbour works for Peller and is hospitality manager for several of their wineries, including several of their recent acquisitions, Black Hills and Tinhorn Creek among them. Howard Soon is head winemaker at Vanessa in the Similkameen Valley. Vanessa is one of my favourites, very, very big, not for everyone.
> Since I've moved here I've sampled a lot (!) of wines. The whites are overall very good, Blue Mountain I find outstanding. The reds are a very mixed bag, the majority not to my taste as I prefer old world style vintages but there are some gems to be found, including La Frenz. Lariana, which is within spitting distance of the 49th parallel also has some decent bottles.


I didn’t know you moved there. I had a lot of Blue Mountain Chardonnay over the holidays. So good. La Frenz is my absolute favourite Naramata wine, we rent a cottage just up the road from there every summer. I always bring back a few cases of their Pinot noir and reserve Chardonnay. Hillside is really good too but I can get that locally.

I’m glad Howard is back at it. I’ll have to try Vanessa, he used to buy grapes from them when he was at Sandhill.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

If you like La Frenz you'll like Vanessa, which is only available from the winery or to wine club members. Bloody expensive it is! Give me a shout when you're out, we can do the tour.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> Did you know that Canadian wines only need 20% Canadian wine to be called Canadian? Only VQA wines have more Canadian content. I believe it is 80%. The rest of the wine is a blend from different countries where the Canadian wineries can buy cheaper (in cost) and add it to their "Canadian" wine. We have some wine stores we do work for and I found this out one day when I was speaking to the owner about wines. It was an eye opener for me. However, it is the only way Canadian wineries can compete. Even ten Canadian wines cost more than many competitors. I also have found some decent Canadian wines but nothing earth shattering. The best wines I have found come from other countries.
> 
> Ha, from my posts you would think I am a big drinker. I am not but what I drink I prefer to be of the best quality I can afford at the time.


Thanks for the info. I just find that we buy enough stuff from China and this i can do without. I have tasted some good bottles from the Niagara area and was quite pleased. I do prefer South African, Portugal and Spanish wines.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Do they glow in the dark.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

WCGill said:


> Calona is still on Richter, Sandhill on Ellis, a few blocks over, all owned by Peller. Our neighbour works for Peller and is hospitality manager for several of their wineries, including several of their recent acquisitions, Black Hills and Tinhorn Creek among them. Howard Soon is head winemaker at Vanessa in the Similkameen Valley. Vanessa is one of my favourites, very, very big, not for everyone.
> Since I've moved here I've sampled a lot (!) of wines. The whites are overall very good, Blue Mountain I find outstanding. The reds are a very mixed bag, the majority not to my taste as I prefer old world style vintages but there are some gems to be found, including La Frenz. Lariana, which is within spitting distance of the 49th parallel also has some decent bottles.
> No Sino wino for me, thank-you. Phantom Creek Winery, a mega winery just opened recently near Osoyoos, is Chinese-owned and produce a sweeter product for export to China. I won't be breaking the door down to try their product.


You in Kelowna now WC? When I married my first ex there was a small winery where Venessa is now.....sort of across the road from her folks place. My second father in law worked for Calona wines and for Sunrype. Back in the 60's it wasn't a super fancy wine....both Royal Red and Royal White came in gallon jars with twist off tops....and it was cheap. 








I guess it still comes in gallon jars and probably still tastes the same.....takes the enamel off your teeth and gives you technicolor dreams after you talk to Ralf.


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

Electraglide said:


> You in Kelowna now WC? When I married my first ex there was a small winery where Venessa is now.....sort of across the road from her folks place. My second father in law worked for Calona wines and for Sunrype. Back in the 60's it wasn't a super fancy wine....both Royal Red and Royal White came in gallon jars with twist off tops....and it was cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They no longer make jug wine.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

JazzyT said:


> They no longer make jug wine.


That's because there's no more drive ins. I don't recall there being one in Westbank. Used to take the top off a jug and let it breath for a while.....3 or 4 days....then take a girl to the drive in. Do they still have that frame from Expo 86 by where the Kelowna Drive In and Bedrock City used to be in Rutland?


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

Electraglide said:


> That's because there's no more drive ins. I don't recall there being one in Westbank. Used to take the top off a jug and let it breath for a while.....3 or 4 days....then take a girl to the drive in. Do they still have that frame from Expo 86 by where the Kelowna Drive In and Bedrock City used to be in Rutland?


I don't know. There is still one drive-in, the Starlight in Enderby. We try to go a couple times a summer.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

JazzyT said:


> I don't know. There is still one drive-in, the Starlight in Enderby. We try to go a couple times a summer.


You need an FM radio in your vehicle for that one. Used to go there in the mid 90s and then in 2003. The truck I had didn't have FM but we didn't go to watch the movie anyway. The Kelowna drive in was around where the feedlot was/is. Around McCurdy Road.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> I don't trust anything from them that is to be consumed internally. Anything.


We buy a lot of flash frozen fruit and veggies that comes from all over the world. Broccoli from Ecuador and Spain, Cherries from Poland, Mango from Mexico, etc.

Ironically, tonight my frozen peppers and onion mix was from China. 

I pheal toadily fyne.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Why not buy local and fresh veggies?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> That's because there's no more drive ins.


Yeah, the world, the climate, the future, the past: all of it went to shit when the drive-ins died out.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, the world, the climate, the future, the past: all of it went to shit when the drive-ins died out.


yea. Totally


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, the world, the climate, the future, the past: all of it went to shit when the drive-ins died out.


Damned straight. In the 50's, 60's and early 70's life was good, then as the drive ins disappeared things, as you say, went to shit. 80's music is one example. Mobile phones and pagers and cell phones are another and don't forget satellite tv. That became the ultimate babysitter. Toss in some video games and there you go. If you were born after 1970 it's your fault.....and it culminates in Chinese Whines taking over. Can't even buy a good car or truck made in Canada anymore. 
This is self explanatory.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I’ve seen the best of it.
Just lower me down. 
With a quick sad goodbye.
And pour in the black Texas mud .. lol


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> I’ve seen the best of it.
> Just lower me down.
> With a quick sad goodbye.
> And pour in the black Texas mud .. lol


As an aside this song has someone playing what looks like a Cello as a guitar and possibly that Bud Black Label beer.




no mud from the Texas oil patch tho.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> As an aside this song has someone playing what looks like a Cello as a guitar and possibly that Bud Black Label beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good song

in hell i’ll be in good company .. lol

Might try to work this one up.

There’s still people out there doing good music.


Edit - they got some good stuff the other two play mandolin and guitar.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> good song
> 
> in hell i’ll be in good company .. lol
> 
> ...


They're Canadians from Regina.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

ZeroGravity said:


> I don't believe they can be called "Scotch", rather they are all whiskys, and there is also some nonsense that I don't have time at the moment to lookup about "whisky" vs "whiskey" as well. They're are like wines and cheeses now that have rights to their region of origin like champagne vs sparkling wine etc


Correct, they can't. My bottles were labeled single malt or pure malt. They can't call it Scotch, but they can allude to it.

And the rule of thumb is: if the country has an 'e' in the name, it's whiskey is spelled with an 'e' (Irish whiskey, US bourbon whiskey). If the country doesn't have an 'e' in the name, it's whisky is spelled without an 'e' (Canadian rye whisky, Scotch whisky).


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

Still going to the Starlight Drive-In, Enderby BC.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Damned straight. In the 50's, 60's and early 70's life was good, then as the drive ins disappeared things, as you say, went to shit. 80's music is one example. Mobile phones and pagers and cell phones are another and don't forget satellite tv. That became the ultimate babysitter. Toss in some video games and there you go. If you were born after 1970 it's your fault.....and it culminates in Chinese Whines taking over. Can't even buy a good car or truck made in Canada anymore.
> This is self explanatory.


I'm pretty sure thats a toy boat and this picture was taken behind the dumpster at Dennys


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

JazzyT said:


> Still going to the Starlight Drive-In, Enderby BC.


Went there once on the Shovel. Throw the sleeping bag on the ground with an old Radio Shack transistor radio for sound. Parked about where the pic was taken from. My date enjoyed it. And the ride along Salmon River Road ending up at the Falkland bar after.


----------

